# B12 Power Steering Conversion - CA18DE/T



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Okay since the CA18DE/T comes with power steering - I wanted to add this option to my car while I was doing the conversion.

I thought it would be as simple as just switching the rack & pinion units and the hydraulic lines - but oh no, it's never as simple as you think...

Here is where-in lies the problem...










Notice the shaft that connects to the steerings U-joint is taller on the power on the power unit to the left than the manual unit on the right.

When I looked at the shaft in comparison to a pulsar or XE sentra I noticed that the steering shaft where the knuckle is was actually about 2-3 inches longer. Here is a pic of the shorter shaft for the power unit.










So whats a man to do? Switch the shafts out of the columns!










If you notice after you remove the steering wheel there is a small C - snapring - use a set of external snapring pliers, remove the clip, and the two washers and the shaft is ready to be slid out of the bottom. Do remember that you must put the key in the ignition and unlock the column before the shaft comes out.

Now my donor column did not have a key, so I had to remove the whole steering column which is not too awful hard - there are 3 nuts at the base that must be removed then 4 bolts which hold the column to the dash. This requires all of the plastic being removed from around the coloumn too. If you do not have a key once your column is removed you can take a drill and make a hole in each of the rounded off bolts on the key ignition switch brace - then use a set of 'ease-outs' to unscrew them as I did - this unlocks the column and allows the shaft to slide out also. 

Reverse this order to re-install...

Now if someone would just my ?'s when I need them...


----------



## bestb12injersey (Sep 11, 2007)

this is why we do not use power steering. power steering+high speed+racing= disaster or maybe death. thats why we're all strong. switch to an 87 b12 rack or connect the the pressure lines together.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

This car is for the wife, the CA18DET is pretty much staying stock except for a Z.32 MAF and better exhaust and intake. Not everyone builds their car strictly for racing. I added the Power Steering because of her, and the fact that since we live in the mountains it gets pissy annoying everytime you hit a rock or bump the steering wheel gets jerked from your hands.

As for strength, I have a 1955 chevy with 450 hp and 9 inch wide front tires - no power steering...a sentra feels like power steering stock compared to that...


----------

